# HL-TV per Shoutcast



## Claudia R (17. März 2007)

Hallo zusammen

Bin eben über google auf dieses Forum gekommen und hoffe iher könnt mir helfen.
Sicherlich kennt jeder das Spiel Counterstrike und den umgang mit HL-TV.
Nun da wir nun was weiter gehen möchten, habe ich vor das was ich per HL-TV sehe auf unseren Steam weiter zu geben.
Einen Stream Server haben wir. Und der Umgang damit ist mir vertraut.
Jedoch weiß ich leider nicht wie ich mein vorhaben umsetzen soll.
Darum die Frage hier.
Kennt einer sich damit aus, und kann mir beschreiben was ich noch alles dafür brauche und wie man das macht ?
Es werde seher nett von euch wen ihr mir in der Sache weiter helfen könnt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Claudia R


----------



## Claudia R (17. März 2007)

Hmm kann mir denkeiner helfen hier ?
Nunja dann wünsche ich euch noch alle viel Spaß hier im Forum
Mfg

Claudia R


----------



## axn (18. März 2007)

Hallo und Willkommen auf tutorials.de! 

In dieser Ecke des Forums gibt es einige die dir in der "klassischen" Videotechnik gern zur Seite stehen. Ich für meinen Teil scheitere aber komplett wenn es um Streaming und den ganzen Netzwerkkram geht, und vermute dass es den anderen ähnlich geht. Dabei ist die Kompetenz in diese Richtung auf tutorials.de größer als in den klassischen Video/Grafik Boards. Es lohnt sich also vielleicht noch mal in einer anderen Ecke nachzufragen...Irgendwo hier vielleicht...

mfg

axn


----------



## Andreas Späth (18. März 2007)

Hallo.

Vorweg, bitte ein wenig länger warten, nicht jeder ist an jedem Tag um jede Uhrzeit Online.
Zu dem Streaming fallen mir folgende möglichen Lösungen ein, wobei ich für keine eine Garantie übernehmen möchte.

Ich gehe mal davon aus dass ihr das ganze als "Echtes Video" streamen wollt.
Ich weis dass sowas bei einige Koreanischen veranstaltungen mit 2 Rechnern und einem Streamingserver gemacht wird. Und man könnte das eventuell so machen.

Rechner 1 lässt HL-TV laufen und guckt da eben das game, gibt dieses dann über S-VHS aus (ist ja mitlerweile nichtmehr so selten bei Grafikkarten), der zweite rechner hat eine Videokarte mit S-VHS Eingang, und die Software die den Stream zum Server überträgt zieht das Video von dem Eingang. (Ton natürlich über Line-out und Line-in)

Das ist die Leistungsstärkste Methode, da sich ein Rechner aufs Rendern konzentriert, der andere auf die Videokomprimierung.
Ähnlich machen es auch Spielezeitschriften wie Gamestar bei Ingame Videos.

Die zweite möglichkeit wäre, in einer geeigneten Streamingsoftware (ich hatte mal irgendwo eine rumfliegen für ASF die das konnte... aber frag mich bitte nicht wie die hies) die Grafikkartenausgabe als Videoquelle angeben. Dann hat der Rechner aber ganz schön zu arbeiten, und es wird vermutlich zu starken rucklern kommen. Auser natürlich man hat ein recht starkes Dualcore oder Dual CPU System.

Beides ist irgendwie aufwendig. Eventuell gibt es auch Karten mit VGA eingang, das wäre eine alternative zu S-VHS mit besserem Bild, falls jemand sowas kennt möge er mir bitte bescheid geben 
Aber ich denke beim Streaming werdet ihr wohl nicht über die PAL Auflösung hinausgehen.


----------

